# Anyone using Charter Communications for backhaul?



## drmike (Feb 6, 2016)

Is anyone here using Charter Communications for backhaul?


I am looking for emails or other data / website / portal that covers their planned / scheduled maintenance.


Please PM with info if you have it.


Thanks!


----------

